# Moving to NRW



## kratikus (Mar 24, 2017)

Hi there, and thanks for accepting my request to join the forum.

My name is victor and I currently live and work in Ulm (South of Germany) but I have recently accepted an offer to work at company based in Wuppertal. For a coupled of days now I have been trying to decide whereto I should move. I heard from some people that I should not move to Wuppertal, but to a neighbouring city. As long as my commuting time is not that long, I am fine with that. I even thought of moving to Düsseldorf but the traffic jam during the rush hour can be a bummer. I would like to get some advice regarding the best place to move to and what would be the pros and cons of it.

Cheers,
Victor


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Have you asked your new employer where folks in the company tend to live? That may give you some ideas.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## kratikus (Mar 24, 2017)

Hi Bev,

I did not ask him explicitly during the interview but he mentioned that most of the employees commute from other cities to Wuppertal.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I think you probably need to make an exploratory run to the area to scout out nearby towns for yourself. There appear to be a number of smaller towns on the outskirts of Wuppertal. It can depend quite a bit on just what you want in a place to live - big night life, quiet calm or something in between. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

Victor, I used to visit a friend who lived in Wuppertal and although its maybe not one of the most pleasant places to live in NRW there are some nice parts out of the centre in the suburbs. I can't remember the name of the suburb but take a look around. It's not particularly pleasant to drive or commute around that area at rush hour so getting somewhere local would be better.


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

Wuppertal has the world's coolest monorail. That alone is reason to live there.


----------



## kratikus (Mar 24, 2017)

Bevdeforges said:


> I think you probably need to make an exploratory run to the area to scout out nearby towns for yourself. There appear to be a number of smaller towns on the outskirts of Wuppertal. It can depend quite a bit on just what you want in a place to live - big night life, quiet calm or something in between.
> Cheers,
> Bev


Maybe it'd be the best thing to do even though I'm currently living a bit far from NRW. I'm planning to relocate in the following months.


----------



## kratikus (Mar 24, 2017)

James3214 said:


> Victor, I used to visit a friend who lived in Wuppertal and although its maybe not one of the most pleasant places to live in NRW there are some nice parts out of the centre in the suburbs. I can't remember the name of the suburb but take a look around. It's not particularly pleasant to drive or commute around that area at rush hour so getting somewhere local would be better.


Thanks for the tips. I also heard from someone that id I was to move to Wuppertal, I should get a place downtown nearby the main train station, which would make my life way easier.


----------



## kratikus (Mar 24, 2017)

Nononymous said:


> Wuppertal has the world's coolest monorail. That alone is reason to live there.


I didn't know that . So another reason to move there.


----------

